# Lethargic



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

My two year old lab, that is typically a fireball, has been very lethargic and it almost appears as if he is in pain to move. This has been going on for almost a week. Some days he seems fine and others I can hardly get him to move. He still eats and drinks, although hesitantly at times. Also he appears to be having normal bowel movements. 
At first I thought he just had some sort infection and would get over it, now I am wondering if he is having seizures and he is in a post-ictal stage. Which would explain the ups and downs in his condition. 
Do any of you guys have any ideas?
Later,
Griff


----------



## Tagen (May 14, 2008)

Sounds like he needs to see the vet, that's the only way you'll get a real diagnosis and some relief for your dog. Hope he is on the mend soon!


----------



## Nasher (Oct 9, 2007)

Get him to the Vet Griff. Blood work needs to be done. If the white blood cell count is high, it indicates infection. 
Does he have a fever?
Is he vomiting?
Stomach tender if you put pressure on it?

Nash, my lab, acted very similar to this last year, I let it go a day and a half and took him in. Ended up being a "Dead" Testicle. It swelled up to the size of a tennis ball. For what ever reason, the blood stopped flowing to it. Had him neutered and he was good as new..

Sooo, Griff, get under their and check his junk too!


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

With your work schedule if you need me to take him in for you let me know. I have the time.

Shane


----------

